# Men's Hair Loss > Non Surgical Hair Replacement >  Hair system crown addition?

## mhoffma1

Has anyone had (or know of someone who has had) a crown addition (that is, a non-surgical hair system just for the crown)?  I had a great HT a year and a half ago that made the front and mid-scalp part of my head look awesome - I would get a second HT for the crown but it is just so expensive (and there's no way I would go to another doc for an HT after the brilliant job my doc did).

 So, I'm looking into this place that does crown additions and the pics look awesome (I know, of course they do) and the place claims that wearing this crown system will not impede hair growth underneath. Now, I've always felt I could spot a hair system a mile away, but I'm thinking that just a crown piece could really work and be undetectable etc. 

Anyone have any knowledge of this?

Here's the place I'm looking into...
http://www.miragehairsystems.com/

----------


## dgman21

Where did u get your first HT at cause Im looking for the same area to fill in?Can u tell me details aboutr it?

----------


## mhoffma1

Hey dgman,
My doc was Steven Gabel - he's located in the Portland, OR area; he's an IAHRS doc - completely legit. He was great - really excellent job - so incredibly natural - he knows what he's doing. I went to him with "diffuse"-style thinning. I still had a fairly low hairline, but was VERY thin on top. In a ~3200 graft procedure he basically gave me great coverage at from the hairline back to, but not including, the crown area (he just kind of "sprinkled" some in the crown so it wouldn't be a perfect circle of baldness surrounded by hair). Like I said, I would go back to him in half a heartbeat if I could afford it right now.  Not sure if he's anywhere close to where you live or would be able to feasibly travel to, but I couldn't recommend him high enough (and his whole staff).

Best of luck!

----------


## charlie brown

i saw you post mhoffma1 and couldn't believe that i have the same exact situation you do. the only difference is that i had 2 transplant surgeries and are satisfied with the results. my doctor was very honest and truthfull about what my results may be and he was spot on. like you my frontal hair line was completely restored and looks very natural. however my bald spot is at my crown and i have been using toppik for the past 2 years to conceal it. did you have any luck with the hair system you were looking into? thanks.

----------


## mhoffma1

Hey C Brown,
The timing of your email is kind of spooky because, even though I posted that quite a while ago, I just got the crown system two days ago.  I'm incredibly happy with it. As I thought, because the hairline and front of my hair is still my hair, everything looks totally natural. Now, when I say I'm happy, it's relative of course!  I wish I could have had another HT that would have actually filled in the balding area, but, based on my experience with my first , that probably would have taken another 2 surgeries to achieve (which would have been crazy expensive). If money were no issue, that's what I would have done, but I'm not Bill Gate$.

It took awhile to come to the decision to get the crown addition system, but here's why I chose to do it. I had been using concealer stuff (dermamatch and toppik combo) for quite awhile, and I felt like I was kind of locked into continuing to do that unless I did something like get a crown system (or shave my head). So, I figured I'd give this a shot, with my fallback position being that I would shave my head if/when I got to the point where I didn't want to keep doing this anymore.

My experience so far is awesome - it's real hair - it looks unbelievably natural - I didn't even think twice when I went back to work the day after getting it - and not one odd look from anyone (because I had already been presenting myself as someone with hair everywhere because of the concealment I'd been doing). I have already gone swimming (hadn't done that around anyone I knew for years!) and can now go running/bicycling/play tennis without always feeling like I need to have my head covered at all times. One of my concerns was itchiness from sweating etc. but that hasn't been a problem (so far so good). The base of the thing is so thin that when you brush or scratch your head it feels almost the same as bare scalp. 

So, again, I would obviously rather have my own hair - and I probably should have just shaved my head years ago and moved on (although I look like a freaking neo-nazi with my head shaved - not attractive or good for my line of work), so I think this was a good option for me.  To me, hair systems are ultimately noticeable at the hairline - and since I had the real hairline in tact I figured I'd give this a shot. Let me know if you have any questions bro, I'd be happy to answer them as best I can for ya!

Cheers  :Smile:

----------


## charlie brown

hi mhoffma1, thanks for your reply. i can't believe our timing! haha!just a couple questions. what kind of maintenance do you have to do?washing and reapplying? and do you have to be seen monthly by your hair system's representatives for evaluations and maintenance? is it similiar to hair club with service contracts? uknow the reason i can't have another transplant is that i dont have enough donor hair anymore to complete it. i had two transplants,and believe me it cost me from going away on vacation for 3 years. so i don't really have many options. i'm gonna call mirage systems(the link you posted) and see what they tell me. i live in nyc, so not sure if it would work.but my best thoughts to you, my friend and please let me know how your system works out.

----------


## mhoffma1

Hey C Brown,
Maintenance is once a month at the place (which, by the way, is at HRS of Portland) - Mirage seemed great but its in Eugene, which would have been too long of a drive to have to do on a monthly basis.  You pretty much just wash your hair the way you normally would.  I bet there is a HRS place in NY (if there's one here there has to be one in NY) - again, it's not the easiest decision, but was perfectly logical for me given where I was at.

Best of luck to ya!
Michael

----------


## showbizdude

> Hey C Brown,
> Maintenance is once a month at the place (which, by the way, is at HRS of Portland) - Mirage seemed great but its in Eugene, which would have been too long of a drive to have to do on a monthly basis.  You pretty much just wash your hair the way you normally would.  I bet there is a HRS place in NY (if there's one here there has to be one in NY) - again, it's not the easiest decision, but was perfectly logical for me given where I was at.
> 
> Best of luck to ya!
> Michael


 Hi Michael, not sure you still come around to these forums but if you do, I'd love to chat because im in a huge dilemma like you were. I've got potentially 2000 grafts left (already did 4339 to the front). WHat do I do... HT to fill in the crown so that I have low density everywhere and no bald spots anymore...and maybe get SMP or beard FUE to top it off,  OR .... use the surgery to add to front part so I dont need to Dermmatch anymore and just get a partial to cover the crown, which is a life sentence in a way...since even if I can do it myself, I'll always have to keep doing it.

Hope to hear back... would love to see pics.

----------


## sarahjee

I don't have the brown condition ...
so I don't think so....

----------


## yoyo121

> Hey C Brown,
> Maintenance is once a month at the place (which, by the way, is at HRS of Portland) - Mirage seemed great but its in Eugene, which would have been too long of a drive to have to do on a monthly basis.  You pretty much just wash your hair the way you normally would.  I bet there is a HRS place in NY (if there's one here there has to be one in NY) - again, it's not the easiest decision, but was perfectly logical for me given where I was at.
> 
> Best of luck to ya!
> Michael


 
Bro please send me some pic of crown hair piece that you attached on head pleaseee yohib_ahmed@hotmail.com

----------

